# avid inshore vs tfo inshore



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I can't speak for that particular model TFO, but I've had good experiences with their flyrods. I have an Avid inshore 7'6" MF and I love it. It's my go to rod for reds and snook. Good action, light, cork is nice.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

I've got two TFO inshore rods, a ML and M both 7' and love them both. I use the ML for jigs/plastics and the M for swimbaits and topwaters. I find they're a little stiffer than most other ML's I've used in the past, but for the money a very good rod. I've never cast the Avid Inshore but heard good things. I like the color but don't like the longer, full cork grips.

They also have the new tactical elite rods which I got the chance to cast and liked alot. They are "bass" rods so a little stiffer and don't have a ML but the guides should be good for Saltwater with just a little care. And while not as aesthetically pleasing as cork, the winn grips feel great fishing all day.


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

SomaliPirate said:


> I can't speak for that particular model TFO, but I've had good experiences with their flyrods. I have an Avid inshore 7'6" MF and I love it. It's my go to rod for reds and snook. Good action, light, cork is nice.


I love my Avids including the 7’6” MF.


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

Avid is all I use. Love them but wish they were the old red/copper color vs the silly green. Still buy them anyhow.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

St. Croix does seem to like an unusual palette with the color of rod blanks. But their graphite is very good and all the components are top notch, too. Good range of rod action, too. 

I've owned TFO in the past, but they always seemed too rigid for my normal arsenal (ADL spoons, DOA shrimp and soft plastics).


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

Zika said:


> St. Croix does seem to like an unusual palette with the color of rod blanks. But their graphite is very good and all the components are top notch, too. Good range of rod action, too.
> If you’re looking for a more conservative color, try the St Croix Legend Tournament Inshore. They’re Terrific rods. Slightly stiffer and faster action, with a keeper ring on the reel seat. Beautiful midnight blue but $100 more than an Avid. My favorite rod but it’s pushing the limits of my rod budget.
> I've owned TFO in the past, but they always seemed too rigid for my normal arsenal (ADL spoons, DOA shrimp and soft plastics).


----------



## bronson (Mar 10, 2018)

Thx for the replies.... looks like still a toss up. Both have great warrantees too....


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

My favorite SC's are the Legend Inshore. Dark green blank and fantastic action for my style of fishing. Unfortunately discontinued but I check eBay often to see if any pre-owned pop up. I have them paired with Stellas and Metaniums and only use them for tournaments.

For daily use, the E6X spin and bait casting rods are a good choice for the money for factory rods. The Avids are nice too, but again a little beefier than I like.


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

Zika said:


> My favorite SC's are the Legend Inshore. Dark green blank and fantastic action for my style of fishing. Unfortunately discontinued but I check eBay often to see if any pre-owned pop up. I have them paired with Stellas and Metaniums and only use them for tournaments.
> 
> For daily use, the E6X spin and bait casting rods are a good choice for the money for factory rods. The Avids are nice too, but again a little beefier than I like.


My favorites are the St Croix Legend Tournament Inshore rods. They’re a stylish dark blue for those who don’t like Avid green. A little stiffer and faster than my Avids. They also have a keeper ring on the reel seat (all rods should come with this). I use a 7’ Medium and a 7’6” Medium Light. Terrific rods IMO but $100 more than Avids and maybe not $100 better.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

The Legend Inshore were the precursor to the Legend Tournament. Haven't fished the Tournaments but many of the same components/actions.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

Zika said:


> St. Croix does seem to like an unusual palette with the color of rod blanks. But their graphite is very good and all the components are top notch, too. Good range of rod action, too.


I first thought the same thing about the green St Croix avid when looking at it online but when you look at my quiver of rods on my wall, it's actually the best looking one. Definitely like the color better than the brown it replaced. 

I think it cost me about $100 or so to upgrade from the brown Avid I broke on a mangrove branch.


----------



## Miragein (Aug 21, 2015)

FYI--St Croix's "freshwater" Avid's are the grey color. I fish both company's rods as my "go to" everyday inshore rigs, 6-8 lb. Both have fast actions. The Avid's are made in USA and have better quality components. The Avid's are also lighter. They're also twice the price then the TFO Professional series. For the $100, I think the TFO is a great rod...tight lines!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

St. Croix green is nicer looking than Loomis Greenwater green. I have a couple of those.


----------



## bronson (Mar 10, 2018)

thx for all the replies....


----------

